# Reel Bail Springs



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone know if I can buy replacement bail springs without going directly through the company? I have a Daiwa spinning reel that had the spring broke and was hoping I could just fix it myself without waiting for Daiwa to get back to me.

Thanks.

-Nathan


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, you should be able to find a list of 'authorized service centers' either in their paperwork, or on their website. Or you could check a reel repair site/parts store. A google search should turn up quite a few. Bail springs are a common failure item, so a couple emails or calls should get them on the way in a day or so to the tune of a few cents plus shipping most likely.

Unless you are sending the reel in for warranty work, or don't know what you need to fix it, there is no need to send it back to the factory.

Joe


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Go to Mogadore Bait and Tackle. Jeff will probably have it on hand. If not he can order it.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I have found a replacement spring before at a hardware store. You may give that a shot. I found mine at a mom and pop hardware store. I may have had to cut it down (cant remember) but it works great. I've also heard of people getting a couple "freebies" by contacting the manufacturer. Last year when I went to the tackle shop (the one that does reel repair) at hoover for a replacement spring for a pflueger, they told me I had to contact Pflueger. Good luck as they can be difficult to find.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Check the trading post in massillon. They arent the best place to get stuff from , but they have some hard to find items such as bail springs . I used to get bail springs for my old cardinal 3 there for a reasonable price.


----------

